# [risolto] Amarok : could not find any sound-engine plugins

## Taglia

Salve

da quando ho fatto emerge -uD world ho dei problemi a far partire amarok. Ecco l'errore

```

Amarok could not find any sound-engine plugins. Amarok is now updating the KDE configuration database. Please wait a couple of minutes, then restart Amarok.

If this does not help, it is likely that Amarok is installed under the wrong prefix, please fix your installation using:

$ cd /path/to/amarok/source-code/

$ su -c "make uninstall"

$ ./configure --prefix=`kde-config --prefix` && su -c "make install"

$ kbuildsycoca

$ amarok

More information can be found in the README file. For further assistance join us at #amarok on irc.freenode.net.
```

E in console

```

kio (KMimeType): WARNING: KServiceType::offers : servicetype Amarok/Plugin not found

kio (KMimeType): WARNING: KServiceType::offers : servicetype Amarok/Plugin not found

```

Qualche idea? Ho provato anche a ri-emergere amarok ma nada. Ecco le USE flags

```

vortexmind taglia # emerge -pv amarok

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.3-r1  USE="kde opengl -aac -arts -debug -ifp -ipod -mysql -njb -noamazon -postgres -real -visualization -xinerama -xmms" LINGUAS="it -az -bg -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -is -ja -ka -km -ko -lt -ms -nb -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

```

----------

## !equilibrium

hai già dato un occhio qui: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-509958-highlight-amarok+soundengine+plugins.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-510160-highlight-amarok+soundengine+plugins.html

stai usando ~arch di amarok, perchè funzioni correttamente dovresti usare anche le kdelibs ~arch. tu che versione di kdelibs stai usando?

----------

## Taglia

Che io sappia sto usando le versioni ~x86 di entrambi i pacchetti (specificato in package.keywords)

```

vortexmind taglia # emerge -pv kdelibs amarok

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r3  USE="alsa cups spell ssl -acl -arts -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -tiff -utempter -xinerama -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.3-r1  USE="kde opengl -aac -arts -debug -ifp -ipod -mysql -njb -noamazon -postgres -real -visualization -xinerama -xmms" LINGUAS="it -az -bg -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -is -ja -ka -km -ko -lt -ms -nb -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Ora dò un'occhiata ai link che hai postato, poi vi faccio sapere   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Taglia

Se non ho capito male in un post dice di emergere kde-env

ma 

```

vortexmind taglia # emerge -pv kde-env

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] >=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2 (is blocking kde-base/kde-env-3-r4)

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r4  0 kB

```

hmmmmm   :Question: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Taglia wrote:*   

> Se non ho capito male in un post dice di emergere kde-env
> 
> ma 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ma per curiosità , usi kde???

----------

## Taglia

Lo sto usando in questo momento  :Smile: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Taglia wrote:*   

> Lo sto usando in questo momento 

 

l'ho chiesto, perchè nel caso usavi gnome, era inutile installare amarok e tutte le dipendenze di kde, ma ti conveniva mettere su un altro player.

come non detto.

----------

## Flonaldo

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *Taglia wrote:*   Lo sto usando in questo momento  
> 
> l'ho chiesto, perchè nel caso usavi gnome, era inutile installare amarok e tutte le dipendenze di kde, ma ti conveniva mettere su un altro player.
> 
> come non detto.

 

Non usare Gstreamer...avevo un problema simile tempo fa...

----------

## pingoo

Ciao, se ti può essere d'aiuto anche io ottengo il

 *Quote:*   

> l# emerge -av kde-env
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

però amarok mi funziona benissimo, con xine come engine, direi di cercare altrove magari usi come suggerito gstreamer quindi non posso esserti d'aiuto.

Bye

----------

## Taglia

Boh, io non uso gstreamer, non ce l'ho manco installato il pacchetto ...

----------

## pingoo

Ciao, ieri ho detto non posso aiutarti anche a causa della mia limitata esperienza-illimitata ignoranza.

Mica hai kaffeine installato o comunque xine? Se ce l'hai, ti funzionano?

Se vuoi verificare qualcosa, tipo le use di xine-lib o non so che, dammi qualche comando che lo eseguo (tipo rm -rf /  :Wink:  anche se il mio sitema non è pulitissimo   :Embarassed: 

Basta che alla fine non dipenda tutto da qualche USE...

Ciao

----------

## Flameeyes

Se stai usando kde 3.5.4 o .5, kde-env è deprecato e non è più necessario.

Assicurati di non avere copie residue di file .la di amarok in /usr/kde/3.5:

```
find /usr/kde -name \*amarok\*la -print0 | xargs -0 rm
```

----------

## Taglia

Non mi pare ci siano residui ... cmq ci ho rinunciato e ho installato Audacious   :Sad: 

Riproverò quando avrò più tempo ...

----------

## Taglia

Ho provato a fare un revdep-rebuild e ho notato che ho questi messaggi (dopo aver cancellato amarok con unmerge)

```

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kfileaudiopreview.la (requires /usr/lib/libesd.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/khotkeys_arts.la (requires /usr/lib/libesd.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/konq_sound.la (requires /usr/lib/libesd.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la (requires /usr/lib/libesd.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libamarok_vfat-mediadevice.la (requires /usr/lib/libamarok.la)

 done.

```

Come posso rimediare? Ma non l'ho tolto?

----------

## Taglia

Ah no niente ... mi si era impallato il rebuild ... ora le sta ricostruendo ... poi provo anche a rimettere amarok e vedo se ha risolto

----------

## Taglia

Risolto.

```

emerge --unmerge amarok

emerge -uD world

emerge --depclean world

revdep-rebuild

emerge amarok

```

Ho provato a dare un altro revdep-rebuild per sicurezza, mi trova delle librerie "broken" ma poi dice che il sistema va bene e non c'è niente da ricompilare   :Question: 

Cmq amarok funziona quindi il problema è risolto. E per fortuna, perchè audacious era na'ciofeca   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pingoo

 *Taglia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho provato a dare un altro revdep-rebuild per sicurezza, mi trova delle librerie "broken" ma poi dice che il sistema va bene e non c'è niente da ricompilare  
> 
> Cmq amarok funziona quindi il problema è risolto. E per fortuna, perchè audacious era na'ciofeca  

 

Ciao,

c'era una discussione in merito alle librerie "broken" come nel tuo caso ma ora non mi riesce di ritrovarla. Comunque puoi controllare con 

```
equery b <nome file> 
```

 se appartengono a qualcuno; se non sono di nessuno, è possibile rimuoverle a mano con rm e tutta l'attenzione del caso. L'ho fatto qualche giorno fa, ma se ti interessa, magari prima cerca nel forum  :Wink: 

Bye

----------

